# Left lights on too long how do I save them??



## malibujones (Apr 14, 2009)

I forgot to turn my lights off before I went to work and I killed some of my plants. Does anyone know any tips to save the rest of them??? And how hot should I have the room I say 80 degrees and my partner says 90 degrees what do you think? I have it at 90 right now


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

what would you do if you got burned ? i would turn it down to 75-78 to begin with you must have your lights to close secondly... so move them back. then i imagine ya leaves are dryin up .. so a fine mist spray would help but turn the lights off until they suck up the water but only use water ! i have not done that to my plants so wait for further options as well i am only offering a resolution no gaurantees !


----------



## malibujones (Apr 14, 2009)

i will try that and see if it works ty


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

malibujones said:
			
		

> i will try that and see if it works ty


remember a light spray..and lights off most importantly.. personally i would feed water only for a day or two untill recovery begins as nutes may cause a problem....good luck ! temp down so it is not still on a grow boost mode it will go in to repair mode and slow the grow ! come back and let us know how it goe's


----------



## BBFan (Apr 14, 2009)

What do you mean killed them?  Are they seedlings that you toasted?  If seedlings, why are you turning off lights- what schedule you on?  What type of lights are you using?  What's your medium?

I would strongly advise against spraying the leaves- it may actually fry them even more if you haven't resolved the light / distance issue.  Also, 90 deg. does seem quite high, 80 probably makes more sense.  Good luck to you.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2009)

I try to keep my grow room in the low to mid 70's. They seem to grow best for me at those temps. If I had CO2 I would have my temps in the 90's, but only then.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 14, 2009)

I would also say 90 is too hot.  70s are ideal.  

Show us some pictures so we can help you out


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

What kind of lights,,and how close are they to your canopy?


----------



## malibujones (Apr 14, 2009)

I have the lights on for 18 hrs right now i turn them off at 7 am and on at 1 pm. i heard you should have the lights on for 18hr right now to help them. I have them on slaves right now and they are still babies. when the lights are off it is 80 degrees. I don't know how far apart they are someone else did it for me but I think that is OK. Has anyone ever left there light on by mistake before??? if so how did they save them?? The leafs are just going a little yellow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2009)

You need to get some ventilation in there.  You should be able to keep you lights on for 24 hours without worrying about your plants frying.  Get your temps at 80 or below.  And for goodness sakes, go buy a $5 timer!


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You need to get some ventilation in there.  You should be able to keep you lights on for 24 hours without worrying about your plants frying.  Get your temps at 80 or below.  And for goodness sakes, go buy a $5 timer!


i think if you grab the right target or home depot coupon you could get it for half that too...


----------



## D3 (Apr 14, 2009)

It sounds like you need a light timer to start with. Keep the room temp between 65 to 80 degrees. Ideal temps should 70 to 75. your room is way too hot. You said the plant are babies. How long has it been sence they have sprouted? They should not go under the high intensity lights for 3 to 4 weeks after sprouting. You need to get your room dialed in before you start a crop.


----------



## malibujones (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't put a timer on them yet I have to wait till they Veg first


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2009)

..if they are vegging, 24 hours is fine. But "why" _can't_ you put a timer on them now? 
inconsitant light cycles are "not" good for your plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2009)

malibujones said:
			
		

> I can't put a timer on them yet I have to wait till they Veg first



  I'm confused.  Why can't you put a timer on them?  Either keep the lights on 24/7 or set up a 18/6 light schedule with a timer.  I'm with Hick--irregular light cycles are bad for your babies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2009)

I just typed a freaken paragraph and got SERVER BUSY,%^^$#SOB$%^&*^%%^%^MF*#$^  OK IM better now. Bro,,yur gonna have to break down and spend a little money if ya want good BUD. I paid 7 bucks for a 2 plug timer at Wallgreens that works great. Light amd timing is a must.


----------



## D3 (Apr 15, 2009)

Dude, a timer is one of those things you NEED for a good grow. To me it's as important as water. Well, I guess I wont go that far. It will stop you from the headache of having to mess with it. Plus, what Hick said. Without a stable time cycle your plants will freekout.


----------

